# MK7 Hiding airtank under the factory false floor



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a question- I'm reviewing my slamming options for my MK7 GTI. I've been looking at coils, but I keep going back to Air, since I had it in my '10 Wolfsburg Jetta and was really happy with it (most of the time), and since airlift is soon releasing their MK7 bags...

With a smaller trunk space and a large dog that rides there occasionally, I don't really want to give up the room for the compressors and airtank... Unless I can fit the airtank under the false floor. Does anyone know if there's a tank out there that holds a decent amount of air, that would fit under the factory false floor on Mk7s?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I haven't actually been inside a Mk7 yet, but I have had one in the air.

Can you post some pics of the factory spare tire area / trunk? If not, I'll just run over to Fred Beans tomorrow and get one on the lift. :beer::beer:


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Are you wanting to keep your spare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

theboilermaker said:


> Are you wanting to keep your spare?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah- the spare and subwoofer need to stay!
I wonder if a long skinny tank would fit fit next to the read seat backs though. The compressors can fit sideways, so I know they're not an issue. It's the tank that I'm really concerned about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

I am up against the same struggle. I am planning to mount the compressor and tank behind the rear bumper so that I still have the entire trunk and storage area for the cargo cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

theboilermaker said:


> I am up against the same struggle. I am planning to mount the compressor and tank behind the rear bumper so that I still have the entire trunk and storage area for the cargo cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there room between the bumper cover and the absorber? I haven't removed the rear bumper. Maybe under the rear valance? It would make it hard to get to if something went wrong on the side of the road on the way to SOWO or H2Oi, but it might work if there's room. 
What's been your set up during the testing phases?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Break out your measuring tape...http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AVS-ALUMINUM-2-GALLON-SLIM-TANK-(BLACK).html They are a hair over 3ft long though but two or three of those will give you a decent supply of air. I actually thought about mounting the 4gal tank in my beetle where the rear suitcase muffler is. Shouldn't be hard to do but I just decided to mount it to the underside of the cargo lid instead.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I dropped over and had a look at a Mk7 trunk. Pretty sure you could hide a pancake tank if you removed the spare tire. It would definitely be close, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Buck Russell said:


> I dropped over and had a look at a Mk7 trunk. Pretty sure you could hide a pancake tank if you removed the spare tire. It would definitely be close, but it's worth a shot.


That's the issue- getting rid of the spare will get rid of the subwoofer that uses the spare as as box, which is not an option. :banghead:
I'll measure and take photos tonight if I can remember to do so.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you fit a 2.5 or 3 gallon standard aluminum tank in the side space above/behind the wheel arch?
Compressor mounted behind the rear bumper skin? (yes not ideal, but it will technically work)
Management (V2 or accuair VU4 block) beside the tank up in that area (at bottom perhaps so you don't see all the lines)


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Seppdelaney said:


> That's the issue- getting rid of the spare will get rid of the subwoofer that uses the spare as as box, which is not an option. :banghead:
> I'll measure and take photos tonight if I can remember to do so.


Ahh, well then, I suggest following Sean's recommendation. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Can you fit a 2.5 or 3 gallon standard aluminum tank in the side space above/behind the wheel arch?
> Compressor mounted behind the rear bumper skin? (yes not ideal, but it will technically work)
> Management (V2 or accuair VU4 block) beside the tank up in that area (at bottom perhaps so you don't see all the lines)


That certainly would be possible- I know Dorbritz has been able to do some really cool mounting of shorty tanks on the sidewalls of some cars.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

GintyFab did a nice setup in a B6 Wagon with the tank on the side. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Current setup is a 3gal polished airlift tank on the back of the left rear seat with the compressor all the way off to that side. My plan is to pull the absorber and replace it with my mounting bracket for two 444s and a slim tank. Maybe work in a 2" hitch behind the plate too for a bike rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

theboilermaker said:


> Current setup is a 3gal polished airlift tank on the back of the left rear seat with the compressor all the way off to that side. My plan is to pull the absorber and replace it with my mounting bracket for two 444s and a slim tank. Maybe work in a 2" hitch behind the plate too for a bike rack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ballsy, pulling the absorber. As an insurance adjuster, I just don't have the huevos to do that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

You would be correct. I think the compressors may fit with them in place. Then it is just mounting a skinny tank somewhere like inside under the floor. I've also considered pulling the spare and building a custom donut tank to take its place. With air on board and a patch kit you could repair all but catastrophic tire failure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Spent some time in the garage tonight and I have a new idea. I am now planning to delete the muffler and run two compressors and maybe even a tank where the massive muffler was


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

theboilermaker said:


> Spent some time in the garage tonight and I have a new idea. I am now planning to delete the muffler and run two compressors and maybe even a tank where the massive muffler was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fantastic idea. I don't see why that wouldn't work!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

theboilermaker said:


> Spent some time in the garage tonight and I have a new idea. I am now planning to delete the muffler and run two compressors and maybe even a tank where the massive muffler was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah great idea lol I don't see it being an issue as long as you have enough ground clearance from road debris and an accessible drain when you air up.


----------



## theboilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Yeah great idea lol I don't see it being an issue as long as you have enough ground clearance from road debris and an accessible drain when you air up.


Both are pretty simple to design around. Now to start gathering parts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

